# صورة حزينة جدا جدا....... ادخل وشارك في البكاء



## كيرلس2009 (19 يونيو 2010)

*الصورة دي يا اخوانا 
صورة حزينة فعلا

تصور انك فقدت أخوك (بعد الشر يعني)


يا ترى حيكون احساسك ايه؟

يا ترى حتعمل ايه؟


لقد ذهب أخوه عند قبره 
فوجده في صورة بشعة لقد وجده مقليا(وفي منه مسلوق)

وينادي عليه 
اجبني يا أخي 




صورة مؤثرة فعلا




لا تكتم دموعك يا أخي تعاطف معه على الاقل!!!
هكذا حال الدنيا 










































*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يونيو 2010)

الرب قادر ان يحفظكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*حلووه قوي يا كيرلس


تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

*جميل يا كيرلس

مشكوووووووووووور*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههه*
*ميرسي كيرلس*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههه
جميل يا كيرلس
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههه
ياعينى جيمى بقى أومليت :new6:
ثانكس ياكيرو *​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (21 يونيو 2010)

_ميرسي لدخولكم موضوعي المتواضع_

_ ويارب يكون الوضوع عجبكم بجد_​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 يونيو 2010)

ايه السكر ده
انا عجبني اكتر صوره الكتكوت​


----------



## dodo jojo (22 يونيو 2010)

هههههه....اواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء....شكرا ةكتييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا عسل


----------



## كيرلس2009 (22 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ايه السكر ده
> 
> انا عجبني اكتر صوره الكتكوت​


_بجد واللة_

_سيبتي الصورة كلها ومسكة في الكتكوت انتو معنكومش _
_كتاكيت ولا اية_​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (22 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> هههههه....اواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء....شكرا ةكتييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا عسل


_بتبكي ليييييييية_


_ علي البيضةولا علي الكتكوت_

_هههههههههههههههه_


_ميرسي لمرورك موضوعي يا قمر_​


----------



## tena_tntn (22 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههه
شكرا*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (25 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا كيرووووووووووو


​


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يونيو 2010)

*ياااااااااا خرررررررررررررررابى 
مش قادرة امسك نفسى مش من العياط 
لا من الضحك *


----------



## كيرلس2009 (4 يوليو 2010)

_ميرسي لمروركم _

_الرب يبارك مروركم_​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (4 يوليو 2010)

هههههه فكرتنى بنكتة بتقول
مرة كتكوت كان شايل صورة بيضة اومليت راح واحد صاحبة سالة اية الصورة دى رد علية قال
دى صورة اخويا الشهيد


----------



## vena+jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

​*هي فين الصورة اللي عليها التعليقات دي*


----------



## jojo_angelic (4 يوليو 2010)

الصوره هــم بتضحـــك وهــم اتبكـــــــــي
                  شكراااااااااا ليــــك أخ كيرلس 2009


----------



## كيرلس2009 (6 يوليو 2010)

_شكراً لمروركم يا اخواتي _


_ولكن الي اخي vena الصورة في الصفحة الاولي_​


----------



## holy day (9 يوليو 2010)

يانهار كتكووووت


----------



## sony_33 (9 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يرحمها ماتت مكسورة*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (10 يوليو 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههه جميله يا كيرلس 
شكرا علي تعب محبتك​_


----------



## hanysabry (11 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

